# my 1st potato chips



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have a slicer,in which i've had for i don't know how long.and decided to make my own potato chips yesterday,instead of going out and buying some..


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

So, how did they measure up?


----------



## mcangel (Mar 1, 2015)

Dehydrated or fried?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

their fried..and they turned out great...and what you see on the zip lock bag,is oil on the inside..so i dumped them into a wire strainers,and stirred them around some.in which that got rid of most of the extra oil and salt.then dumped them into a fresh zip lock..i tried 2 or 3 when i first fried them.and they did'nt taste right to me.so i gave one to my mom.and thinking.they need salt..first thing out of her mouth.they need salt..lol.so we're in agreement that they needed salt.plus,i also learned.wait till i see them start turning brown in the center of them,then and only then.remove them from the oil.and put them into a strainer or something else to let the excess oil drain good.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome looking chips. We recently used some of our larger new potatoes to give it a whirl. We decided to get creative and did some waffle chips on the mandoline. But for flavoring, we did a few different ones. The hands down favorite was a Garlic Sriracha sauce powder we sprinkled on. Yummy!

Love that mandoline!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah.i need to look for different flavors for chips,now that i can make my own..the slicer has a hight adjustment on it,for the blade.so that means i can slice scalooped potatoes as well. Dehydrator was mentioned.i still need to get one of them..


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a relatively inexpensive dehydrator. It's a nesco professional. No, it isn't the 300+ Excalibur. Maybe one day. But it works beautifully for me at the moment. Have had it for years. And don't tell anyone, but I rarely rotate trays! Also, as hot as it's been, I used the sun with an old screen window to dehydrate green onions a couple of days ago. Why use electricity if not necessary? 

Just make sure you see what needs to be blanched prior to dehydrating. I do potatoes and steam the slices first for 5 minutes. They get a bit "slimy" on top. That's okay. It's the starch. Then I throw them on the dehydrator till they resemble what you'd get in a a box of "au gratin" potatoes. 

Have re-hydrated them in a stew recently. Could tell absolutely no difference in taste or texture! Even skeptical family members couldn't tell. Now, my mushrooms, they were a bit tough. But taste was good. Anywho, I was super impressed. The mandolin makes it a breeze!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I first started making my own chips in 1975 and found that placing them on paper bags removes a lot of the oil. You do need to flip them after several mins. Go right from the fry pan to the bag, if you let them sit they will get soggy.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i just gave them my 5th try.and i believe that these are my best yet..i sliced them thinner,compared to the other times.and there's not any unwanted toughness to them.pluss i used sea salt instead of regular table salt this time round..


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot, now I'm Jonesing for some chips too!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i was jonesing for some untill i caved in..i ate 2 quart bags of them once i had them all fried up..im thinking of finishing off the bag of potatoes this way now..


----------

